# Full Screen problem



## Richard Pring (Jan 28, 2019)

When in Library, I click F to go into Full Screen, and re-click F to retrurn. However, frquently having gone into Full Screen mode, clicking F has no effect, and image remains filling screen. Otgher keys (pick/reject/change image) work, but not F for reduced screen. This means I am completely stuck and onlly option seems to be to close down PC with central button on keyboard, and start again. Has anyone else found this or is there an alternative way to return to reduced image.  Or would I be better to used shift/tab and be satisfied with a smaller screen image.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 28, 2019)

Try the Esc key.


----------



## Richard Pring (Jan 28, 2019)

I tried that - it unfortunately  didn't work.
Annoying problem as it works correctly  for a time (hours/days) and then having lulled one into a false sense of security - appears again!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 28, 2019)

You could try the keyboard shortcut Ctrl+Alt+F, but if that also doesn't work then I'd suggest trying to reset the Lightroom Preferences: How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen


----------

